# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Anabolica-wie heeft slechte ervaringen?

## Robbert78

Vraagje voor een nieuw onderwerp.

Ik ben benieuwd of er mannen en of vrouwen zijn die slechte ervaringen hebben met het gebruik van A.A.S.

zo ja,

laat dan even weten wat je hebt gebruikt
hoe lang
eventuele bijwerkingen
en hoe je hebt geprobeerd om de problemen te behandelen.

alvast fijne kerstdagen gewenst.

Robbert  :Stick Out Tongue: h34r:

----------

